# Wanting to breed male crowntail.



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I have a male crowntail betta named Harold who I have had a little over a year. When I got him he was very small and he is now full grown and beautiful! He is my favorite fish, as he seems to have so much personality. He is always aware of me when I come up to the tank, and he seems to "pose" in the tank amongst the plants and decor. He is such a cool fish, with a great disposition in my community tank, I want to breed him so his legacy can live on 
I have some 2 1/2 month old female guppies that just graduated to my big tank, and Harold seems to protect them from the other fish! He is the only one that doesn't chase them into hiding, and they congregate around him in his favorite plant so the other fish won't bother them. I don't know if this is common, or if he is really aware he is guarding them? Maybe they are just taking advantage of his "don't mess with me" reputation in the tank? He blows bubble nests every couple of weeks already so I feel like he wants to be a dad...hehe.
What do people suggest as far as picking out a mate? He is very healthy, with very long beautiful fins. I am not so concerned with color or looks. I just want a happy healthy spawning situation. I have been reading up a lot on betta breeding, but still want to learn a little more before starting. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello!Harold sounds like a wonderful fish!

To be honest though if he is over a year old,it wouldnt be good to spawn him.Spawning takes alot out of a fish and is suggested to be bred from three months of age to about five or six months of age.You would run a risk to his life as well as the health of the babies.

Its best to let him be daddy to the guppies


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Oh, I haven't read that yet but its definitely good to know because Harold's well being is my number one priority. The guppy babies are pretty constant so hopefully he wont get tired of them  I would still like to breed a betta pair one day, but its disappointing Harold is past his prime for breeding. I guess I will just keep him healthy and hope he lasts a long time. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Hello!Harold sounds like a wonderful fish!
> 
> To be honest though if he is over a year old,it wouldnt be good to spawn him.Spawning takes alot out of a fish and is suggested to be bred from three months of age to about five or six months of age.You would run a risk to his life as well as the health of the babies.
> 
> Its best to let him be daddy to the guppies


I didn't know that either, very interesting.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes the older the fish the more risk to their health and the more chances of weak deformed fry.


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

I too didn't know that about bettas. I want to breed a pair one day, maybe this summer.


----------

